# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  Βοήθεια

## ElenaV03

Παιδιά βοήθεια το ένα από τα σκυλάκια μου έχει πρόβλημα .Το ξέρω ότι το φόρουμ είναι για πουλιά αλλά δεν ξέρω που αλλού να γράψω. Κάθεται κάτω και δεν κουνιέται. Απλώς με κοιτάει. Πήγα κοντά και είδα ένα τσίπουρι αλλά μάλλον δεν είναι από αυτό .Πήγα κοντά και είδα το αυτή του μαύρο όπως ήταν πρισμενο και κάτι κόκκινο εκεί που είναι φουσκομενο.Πώς ανεβάζω φωτο;Βοήθεια!!

----------


## jk21

Ελενα δεν ξερω αν καποιος μπορει να σε βοηθησει και κρινω οτι πρεπει αν το ζωο δεν ειναι καλα ,να επισκεπτεις κτηνιατρο
*Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum*

----------


## gianniskilkis

Το ζωντανό κάτι το τσίμπισε ...  θέλει γιατρό επειγόντως...

----------


## CreCkotiels

Έλενα μάλλον το τσιμπουρι έκανε την ζημιά ! 
Ο σκύλος γιατί δεν φοράει αμπούλα και προστατευτικο κολάρο ? 
Πήγαινε τον σε ένα κτηνίατρο ! Προς το παρόν δείξε φωτογραφία και δώσε στο φαγητό του σκύλου ελάχιστο καθαρό ελαιόλαδο , λιγότερο από κουταλάκι του γλυκού ! Τι βάρος και ύψος έχει ο σκύλος ?

----------


## ElenaV03

Αμπούλα του είχα βάλει πριν 1.5 μήνα δεν ξέρω πως κολησε. !! .Πάντως το σκυλί έβραζε .ΤΕΛΕΙΚΑ το μυστήριο λύθηκε σοβαρή ηλιασή γιατί όταν μιλάω εγώ ο πατέρας δεν ακούει κάνει του κεφαλιού του!!Μια η ηλιασή μια τα τσιμπουρια δεν θέλει πολύ. Το σκυλάκι τελικά όταν ηρεμησα λίγο γιατί έκλεγα με μαύρο δάκρυ σκέφτηκα να το βρεξε με παγωμένο νερό όχι μόνο το έβρεξα αλλά πήρα και ένα πιο χαμηλό μπορουκακι το έβαλα ακριβός δίπλα στο σκυλακι και έριχναν συνεχώς ένα κρύο νερό και έβρεχα το σκυλί. ΤΕΛΕΙΚΑ μετά από κανένα 10' ήρθε και η αμπούλα την έβαλα και του έδωσα και ένα χάπι. Το σκυλί όταν το έβρεξα στα πόδια μετά του έβαλα την αμπούλα και άρχισε να τον χαϊδεύω απαλά με το χέρι αφού το είχα βρέξει στη μούρη για να μην φύγει η αμπούλα. ΤΕΛΕΙΚΑ το σκυλί πρέπει να είχε 38.9 39.2  κάπου εκεί μετά του έπεσε περιμένω να δω αύριο πως θα είναι. ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΣΤΟΝ ΗΛΊΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΖΩΑΚΙΑ!!!

----------


## ElenaV03

Ύψος    χαμηλό πολύ χαμηλό 40 εκ )με 50  ίσως και λιγότερο. 

Βάρος 15-19 ηλικία 5-6 χρωνων δεν θυμάμαι νομίζω γίνετε 6 25  Ιουλιου

----------


## CreCkotiels

Έλενα στην ηλιαση τα πράγματα είναι πιο σοβαρά  έχοντας άσχημες επιπτώσεις ... εύχομαι να μην πάθει αυτά που σκέφτομαι! 
Επίσης ... η αμπούλα διαρκεί το πολύ 1 μήνα ! Άρα βάζοντας την πριν 1.5 μήνα , ο σκύλος ήταν εκτεθημενος σε παράσιτα! 
Βρεχοντας το σκυλί τώρα και βάζοντας αμπούλα χάθηκε όλη ... Πρέπει να είναι δύο μέρες χωρίς μπάνιο ώστε να έχει δημιουργηθεί η φυσιολογική λιπαρότητα ώστε να βοηθήσει στην εξάπλωση του φαρμάκου!  
Οπότε πάει η αμπούλα .... 
δεν θέλει πολύ να καταλάβουμε πως τώρα ο ήλιος καίει και πως οι κροτωνες κάνουν πάρτι ... 
Η παράλυση που είπες συνήθως προκύπτει απο κάποιες ουσίες που απελευθερώνει ο κροτωνας !! Μιλάμε μάλλον για κροτωνικη παράλυση!  Ή απόλυτη εξάντληση και αφυδάτωση απο τον ήλιο ....
Βασικά μπρος γκρεμός και πίσω ρέμα ... 
Δεν ξέρω αν είναι καλύτερο να έχει ηλιαση ή ερλιχιωση ! 
Το σκύλο αύριο πρωί πρωί πρέπει να τον δει κτηνίατρος , για το καλό του ώστε να δούμε τι ακριβώς είναι! 

Απάνω στον σκύλο μην ξαναβάλεις τίποτα ... μια δροσερή πετσέτα βρεγμένη να τον χαϊδεύεις απαλά ... 
Μην βάλετε λάδι στο σκυλί πάνω (πολύ βάζουν σε πληγή) , αν έχει ηλιαση θα του προκαλέσει θέματα με την θερμοκρασία του ... 
Δροσερό νερό για να πίνει αν θέλει ο σκύλος και να πάρεις να δώσεις κονσέρβα για σκύλους που έχει υγρά , χρειάζεται υγρά , οι κροκέτες απορροφούν οπότε σε αυτή τη φάση δε τις θέλουμε !

----------


## Pidgey

Ελενα η θερμοκρασία του σκύλου που αναφέρεις θεωρείται φυσιολογική. Εσύ τη μετρησες και αν ναι πως; Καλύτερα να επισκεφθείτε κτηνίατρο...

----------


## ElenaV03

Τον έβρεξα στα πόδια πριν βάλω την αμπούλα

----------


## CreCkotiels

Άλλο εννοούσα!  Δες τις οδηγίες χρήσης της αμπούλας  :winky: 
Ο σκύλος πως είναι τώρα ? Τρώει , κουνιέται ? 
Στον γιατρό πήγατε ?

----------


## ElenaV03

Π σκύλος τρώει και πίνει πολύ νερό!! :Party0048:  :Party0048: .Στον γιατρό ο πατέρας μου δεν θέλει να τον πάμε. ΠΑΝΤΩΣ μου φαίνεται πιο κρύος από χθες πολύ πιο κρύος. Από τσιμπουρια καθάρισε. Κάνει να του βάλω πανί βρεγμένο στο μέτωπο αφού έχω βάλει αμπουλα;

----------


## ElenaV03

Παιδιά το σκυλί "εφυγε" ο πατέρας μου χτες στις  20:30 όταν του είπα ότι έχει α σταθούμε κατάλαβε ότι έχει ΚΑΛΑΖΑΡ αλλά δεν μας το ειπε γιατί ήξερε από άλλο σκυλι ότι τις τελευταίες μέρες δεν μπορεί να σωθεί .Τώρα θα πάω να κάνω εμβόλια και στην μικρούλα γιατί φοβήθηκα. Γειά σου Ρέξ.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Κρίμα για το σκυλάκι όμως καμιά φορά από τα λάθη μαθαίνουμε. Πρώτον πρέπει να φροντίσεις τα υπόλοιπα σκυλάκια και δεύτερον σκέφτεσαι να πάρεις κοκατίλ. Έχεις λάβει υπόψην σου το γεγονός ότι μπορεί ο πατέρας σου να μην σε βοηθήσει αν αρρωστήσει το πουλάκι; Το λέω αυτό γιατί είσαι 12 χρονών και προφανώς ότι οικονομικά προκύψουν θα πρέπει να τα αναλάβουν οι γονείς σου και από ότι μας λες ο μπαμπάς σου δεν είναι και πολύ ένθερμος.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Λυπάμαι ! 
Βέβαια τι να πω ... !!

----------


## ElenaV03

Συγνώμη που το ξανά ανέβασα μπερδεύτηκα με το κινητό. Ο πατέρας μου είπε ότι και να το πήγαινε στον κτηνίατρο δεν προλαβαινε να κάνει κάτι. Πήγε πριν λίγο και τον έθαψε. Με τα πουλιά δεν έχει θέμα ίσα ίσα που λατρεύει τα καναρινια.ΕΠΕΙΣΗΣ της μαμάς μου της αρέσουν πολύ τα ζώα ΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ ΤΟΥ ιδού εκτός από τα ερπετά και τα ποντίκια.

----------


## johnakos32

Οταν ενα ζωο ειναι αρρωστο πρεπει να το παμε στον κτηνιατρο το συντομοτερο χωρις να λεμε και να το παμε δεν προκειται να σωθει .
Ακομα και αν δεν εχουμε την οικονομικη ανεση ο κτηνίατρος αν πραγματι αγαπαει τα ζωα ολο και με καποιον τροπο θα μας βοηθησει  .
Δεν ξερω τι επαθε ο σκυλος σου αλλα τετοιους καλοκαιρινους μηνες αν το ζωο ειναι σε χωρο εξωτερικο πρεπει να ληφθούν μετρα κατα του καλαζαρ ειτε αυτο σημαινει εμβολιο ειτε προληπτική φαρμακευτικη αγωγη . 
Υπαρχουν ατομα που ξερουν πολλα περισοτερα για τα σκυλια εγω αυτο που θα πω ειναι να μην προβεις σε νεα αγορα ζωου αφου δεν εξασφαλισεις πληρη ασφαλεια και αριστη διαβιωση στα ηδη υπαρχοντα .

----------

